

New York Times releases a cat-friendly version of their site - abelsonlive
http://nytimes.cat

======
Nadya
Sadly it's only the home page. I was hoping to have my NYT reading embellished
by cat gifs on every page.

I love things like this. It's a bold reminder that there _are_ humans working
behind the corporation/business.

~~~
RickHull
This isn't from _The New York Times Company_.

    
    
        whois nytimes.cat

~~~
abelsonlive
I _used_ to work at the new york times though :)

~~~
Nadya
Do you work for the New Cat Times now?

~~~
abelsonlive
Yes, it's a content farm.

------
a3n
I thought it was going to be greppable. But that's almost as good.

